#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-01-16
<jhodapp_> nm, figured it out
#ubuntu-autopilot 2016-01-18
<ahayzen> Hi, is there an easy way to check when the keyboard is visible on screen? I've tried using ubuntuuitoolkit.get_keyboard() but i can't do .visible.wait_for(True) etc
#ubuntu-autopilot 2016-01-19
<ladrua> Hi guys, could anyone have a look at this question for me? Experiencing some autopilot bugs/errors: http://askubuntu.com/questions/722899/openstack-autopilot-unable-to-boot-from-imagecreates-new-volume-error
<ladrua> Maybe this is the wrong channel for this?
#ubuntu-autopilot 2016-01-22
<ladrua> Is this the right channel for help on the OpenStack-Autopilot from Ubuntu?
<dobey> ladrua: i think probably not. this channel is for the autopilot testing framework
<dobey> ladrua: #ubuntu-server would probably be better perhaps; or #ubuntu-openstack if that exists
<ladrua> dobey: I see, thank you for responding
<balloons> the naming isn't the best here.. autopilot and autopilot
<dobey> balloons: there's also plenty of other things named autopilot
<dobey> fun times
